# time make buildworld



## ethoms (Apr 27, 2012)

Just converted another Win2kxx server to FreeBSD. Thought I'd post my time for doing a *make buildworld* on this baby for reference. 

Spec:

Dell PowerEdge T110
hw.model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3450  @ 2.67GHz
hw.ncpu: 8
8GB DDR3
60GB Intel 520 SSD (custom addition)

FreeBSD 8.3 RELEASE

Time:

```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build completed on Fri Apr 27 06:44:37 ICT 2012
--------------------------------------------------------------

real	63m45.213s
user	56m30.934s
sys	7m48.578s
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2012)

If you do a buildworld fairly regularly, try devel/ccache.  It can cut it down even more.


----------



## ethoms (Oct 7, 2012)

*Another system*

Thanks for tip wblock, however I only do one buildworld per machine.

Just built a server using high-end gaming components.

Specs:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1245 V2 @ 3.40GHz
Memory: 4GB DDR3
HDD: Intel SSD 330 60GB


#time make buildworld
...
...
real	42m27.920s
user	38m28.197s
sys	4m21.567s


----------

